# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نصيحة بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان العلامة صالح الفوزان

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نصيحة بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان*
*العلامة صالح الفوزان*

http://t.co/UlNomNZSUX

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------

